# 07 sentra stalls when parked facing downhill



## Silver Z (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys. So I've been looking for weeks now on info for this but failed to find anything. My girlfriend has an 07 sentra 2.0 auto that stalls and sputters whenever it is parked nose down on a hill. Happens at any gas level, in any weather, and no matter if the car has been running or is cold started. When you are parked nose down in a parking spot you have to keep it floored to try and keep it from stalling but it always stalls at least once until it levels out on flat ground. Literally the only thing I can think of is something about the fuel pump but I'm not that keen on foreign cars. This has me completely stumped and any info would help.

Edit: saw another post with a vacuum leak issue but I haven't found any of those either.


----------



## pandahugsxo (Jul 11, 2017)

Silver Z said:


> Hey guys. So I've been looking for weeks now on info for this but failed to find anything. My girlfriend has an 07 sentra 2.0 auto that stalls and sputters whenever it is parked nose down on a hill. Happens at any gas level, in any weather, and no matter if the car has been running or is cold started. When you are parked nose down in a parking spot you have to keep it floored to try and keep it from stalling but it always stalls at least once until it levels out on flat ground. Literally the only thing I can think of is something about the fuel pump but I'm not that keen on foreign cars. This has me completely stumped and any info would help.
> 
> Edit: saw another post with a vacuum leak issue but I haven't found any of those either.


I have the same issue, did you find the problem


----------



## peacenlove613 (Nov 9, 2015)

pandahugsxo said:


> I have the same issue, did you find the problem




This just started happening to my wife’s car but only when tank is less then half full. 
Also when car is running and facing downhill the idle sputters but catches itself before it stalls. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of a number of people with similar issues that corrected this by replacing the fuel pump module on B16's. I can't guarantee that it'll fix your car, but it would make sense since it obviously sounds like something inside the tank.


----------

